

Online 'live' hacking map between countries - patrickk
http://map.ipviking.com/

======
anigbrowl
This is incredibly cool, not to mention educational. Great advert for Norse
Security - teh only thing I wonder is what extras are in the paid version -
presumably zooming, greater target resolution?

------
kidlogic
Very awesome - wish that Norse gave more explanation about specific attacks
(and the differences between the types). If anyone can explain in more detail
that would be a great help (hope someone will take time to chime in)...

